# REAKTOR 6 keeps asking for activation



## MarcHedenberg (Jun 7, 2020)

Does anyone know why REAKTOR 6 would be telling me that I need to activate it? I've been using it fine for ages and only just now did this happen. I've tried rebooting my system, restarting Native Access, reinstalling Reaktor 6, reinstalling my DAW, etc. but absolutely nothing seems to be working. 

Anyway, been pulling my hair out. Just thought I would ask here in case there are others who might be experiencing the same issue.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 7, 2020)

.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Jun 7, 2020)

Windows user. Haven't tried that yet, so I'll give that a go now. Thanks for the suggestion. 



telecode101 said:


> Are you on Windows or Mac? Try to remove Native Access completely. Not just uninstall it, but also go into C:\%PROGRAMDATA%\ or wherever it places cached junk, and delete that as well. Then download latest version of NA, and install and login.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 7, 2020)

..


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Jun 7, 2020)

Alas, this did not work for me. As a workaround, I've tried to open Reaktor 6 in Komplete Kontrol in the DAW, but no matter what plugin I try to open, I get "plug-in not found. Please open the standalone application and rescan, or rescan manually in the plug-in preferences." 

So naturally, I try to do this in the standalone plugin, and in there, I'm able to access Reaktor and all other plugins just fine. As you can see in the first screenshot, I've got my locations in the plug in preferences set to the same thing in both the standalone app and in the DAW. But as seen in the second screenshot, my plugins only show up after the rescan in the standalone, not the DAW app. 

Things I've also tried include rescanning VSTs inside Reaper and restarting my system again. It's driving me completely mad trying to figure out why it would be doing this.




telecode101 said:


> My setup is Mac but I have some NI stuff on my laptop for tinkering with. The directories it dumps into on W10 are:
> 
> 
> C:\ProgramData\Native Instruments
> ...


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 7, 2020)

..


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Jun 7, 2020)

That's one of the issues, yes. Using VST here. The other issue is that none of my plugins show up in Komplete Kontrol. I suppose I don't care so much about Komplete Kontrol, I just want to be able to get to REAKTOR 6. This has never been an issue for me until yesterday.



telecode101 said:


> So you issue is, Reaktor does not seem to show up as an activated plugin in Reaper? Are you using VST or AU?


----------

